
EBay acquires visual search engine Corrigon for less than $30M - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/05/ebay-acquires-visual-search-engine-corrigon-reportedly-for-30m/
======
pcunite
I need a way to identify if an image of a particular automobile is a _red four
door jeep_ or a _blue two door corvette_.

~~~
kalleboo
10 cent query on Mechanical Turk?

~~~
johnward
Mechanical Turk is the truly "cognitive" system.

